
The Importance of Working with Great Co-Founders - sherm8n
https://blog.rocco.ai/the-importance-of-working-with-great-co-founders-81dda890a170
======
sherm8n
Does anyone of thoughts/experiences/learnings around co-founders? Would love
to quote you and share with the rest of the community!

------
yhchao
thanks for sharing!

~~~
sherm8n
no problem. hope it was an okay read :)

